# Old-School Wart Removal Technique



## SifuPhil

I was electronically thumbing through a home-remedy paper last night and came across a section on wart removal techniques. 

I was familiar with many of the techniques mentioned - hydrogen peroxide, various herbal and vegetable poultices, laser surgery, cryogenic removal - but there was one that I had never heard of before, for which the author claimed great success.

Menstrual blood.

It was claimed that a drop or two of menstrual blood placed on a bandage and placed over the wart will remove the wart within two or three daily applications. 

Anyone ever hear of this cure, or tried it?


----------



## Pappy

I don't think the wifey can help me there. However, back to duct tape.....I read if you cut small squares of tape and apply to wart, it will remove, in time, the wart. Also, I have used New Skin Liquid Bandage to remove those little dangling things we older folks get and it works. Just apply daily for a few days and it will dry up and fall off. I think they call them tags or something like that.


----------



## rkunsaw

You have to wash the wart with stump water in a graveyard at the stroke of midnight. Try it. It works!


----------



## Pappy

Oh crap, I used swamp water. No wonder it didn't work.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> I don't think the wifey can help me there. However, back to duct tape.....I read if you cut small squares of tape and apply to wart, it will remove, in time, the wart. Also, I have used New Skin Liquid Bandage to remove those little dangling things we older folks get and it works. Just apply daily for a few days and it will dry up and fall off. I think they call them tags or something like that.



Yep, skin tags (we always called them "polyps") - the main difference being that they're actually benign tumors. With those I've heard of people just using nail clippers and a Band Aid, tea tree oil and, of course, the good ol' duct tape cure. I hadn't heard about Liquid Bandage, though - thank you!


----------



## MercyL

SifuPhil said:


> Yep, skin tags (we always called them "polyps") - the main difference being that they're actually benign tumors. With those I've heard of people just using nail clippers and a Band Aid, tea tree oil and, of course, the good ol' duct tape cure. I hadn't heard about Liquid Bandage, though - thank you!



You can also use acetone - purchased from your local beauty supply. Be careful to get the cotton ball or swab really wet, without dripping. Acetone evaporates quickly and can ruin your furniture and/ or clothing if spilled.

Some face cremes, formulated for acne and containing benzoylperoxide, desiccate skin tags as effectively as hydrogen peroxide freezes them off. Aspirin, dissolved in a very tiny bit of water, also dries skin tags and warts but not as well as acetone or benzoylperoxide.

There are so many effective wart removal home remedies that It seems a shame to visit a doctor for wart removal unless the treatment area is impossible to reach without help or the wart is secondary to a more complex and/ or virulent infection or illness.


----------



## Pappy

When I was a teenager, I had several on the bottom of my right foot. The treatment then was to put foot in water and apply electricity to the foot. This went on for several weeks and each time the doctor had to scrape them with a scalpel which hurt like the devil. I think the name was plantar warts or something like that. Took many weeks to get rid of them.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Happyflowerlady

I remember having those plantar warts on my feet. 
Another way (which I do NOT recommend) to remove them, is to walk barefoot on extremely hot pavement in the summertime. All I did was walk across the road to get the mail out of the mailbox, and could barely make it back across the street, I burned my feet so bad.
 However, soon after, the warts disappeared off the bottom of my feet, and that was the end of that.
Previously, I had been applying that corn and wart remover from Dr. Scholls, which didn't do anything at all. 

Later, I read that using clear fingernail polish would work, and I am sure it would be a lot less painful than blistering ones feet on hot pavement.


----------



## That Guy

HFL Wart Removal (Don't try this at home . . .)


----------



## TICA

I had a wart on my finger when I was about 5 or 6 and it really bothered me as I couldn't hide it.  Grandma gave me an old rotten potato and told me to rub the wart with it, then bury it and don't tell anyone where.  So I did and I swear, the wart went away.  She said as the potato
rotted the wart did too.  Funny thing was that I buried it under the front door step and we ended up having a few taters grow there.


----------



## Mike

A very good way to get rid of warts is to rub them with
the white sap of a Dandelion, this works really quickly.

I don't know if they grow World Wide, bu they are a
weed here in the UK.

Mike.


----------



## veejay

Sap frpm Frangipani trees (here in Oz) is supposed to work on warts too. Hubby had some on both his hands and when the Doc. cut one of one hand, all the others disappeared!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mike said:


> A very good way to get rid of warts is to rub them with
> the white sap of a Dandelion, this works really quickly.
> 
> I don't know if they grow World Wide, bu they are a
> weed here in the UK.
> 
> Mike.



They're very common here Mike, I have many in my yard.  Here's a past thread about their benefits...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/890-Dandelions-Weed-or-Superfood


----------



## Mike

SeaBreeze said:


> They're very common here Mike, I have many in my yard.  Here's a past thread about their benefits...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/890-Dandelions-Weed-or-Superfood



Well SeaBreeze, I had a look at the links you put up
and saw that you really did a number on them.

When I was a boy in Scotland, the were called
"Pee the Beds". Having read the articles in the
links, I can see why, they are a strong Diuretic.

Mike.


----------



## kel397

I was covered in warts as a kid, aged about 11 and my parents tried every cure imaginable but no luck. In desperation they took me to a faith healer who asked to touch each wart as he mumbled some sort of healing prayer. He told me they would fade within a week and, lo and behold, they all did - except the one on my right thigh that I forgot to tell him about - it's still there today on my 66 year old leg! How about that for proof if worked.


----------



## Ozarkgal

How to use duct tape for wart removal:

http://www.mckinley.illinois.edu/handouts/wart_duct_tape.html

I think the whole world is held together by duct tape.


----------



## Diwundrin

> I think the whole world is held together by duct tape.



Yep, and WD40 keeps it spinning.


----------



## SifuPhil

kel397 said:


> I was covered in warts as a kid, aged about 11 and my parents tried every cure imaginable but no luck. In desperation they took me to a faith healer who asked to touch each wart as he mumbled some sort of healing prayer. He told me they would fade within a week and, lo and behold, they all did - except the one on my right thigh that I forgot to tell him about - it's still there today on my 66 year old leg! How about that for proof if worked.



I guess faith healing is one of those things you really have to experience yourself, and could never take anyone else's word for. 

The former magician in me says that your healer might have had a little cotton-ball dipped in Wartz-Off palmed in the classic Thumb Palm position and merely wetted each wart as he touched it. 

Not saying it didn't work - just questioning the mechanism. I've seen too many false faith healers and know too many of their tricks to suddenly believe in miracles.


----------



## Casper

_*Rub the inside of a banana skin or the milk from a milk thistle on the wart/s.....
When I was a kid I had them on my legs from the knees down and my mother used the milk thistle milk on them.....
it worked.....:hair:*_


----------



## kel397

SifuPhil said:


> I guess faith healing is one of those things you really have to experience yourself, and could never take anyone else's word for.
> 
> The former magician in me says that your healer might have had a little cotton-ball dipped in Wartz-Off palmed in the classic Thumb Palm position and merely wetted each wart as he touched it.
> 
> Not saying it didn't work - just questioning the mechanism. I've seen too many false faith healers and know too many of their tricks to suddenly believe in miracles.



Ah Phil - then you wouldn't want to hear my story about playing squash in my early 20s after an horrific car accident at 19 that put me in The Royal Melbourne Hospital for six months - they took out my shattered kneecap (among other injuries) and about every three games of squash I would go down in a screAming heap and would be back on a walking stick for three days. Then as a reporter for channel 10 I interviewed British faith healer Doris Stokes who touched my knee during the interview and told me it would get incredibly hot. It did and I'm not the type to be hypnotized so I believe the heat was real. What I can tell you is that I was then about 27 and now I'm 66 and that knee has never clicked out since. I've just had the knee replaced and the surgeon couldn't believe I'd been 47 years (since the accident) without a kneecap! I'm normally a sceptic like you but there's two examples in my life where faith healing has helped me - and I didn't seek out either one!


----------



## SifuPhil

Again, I can't fault results, but I can question methodologies. Stokes had been exposed as having routinely "padded" her audiences so she would know ahead of time what questions and answers to provide. She also claimed credit for solving murders in both the UK and the U.S., but it was later revealed she had added nothing to the investigations.

With someone like that, if they did indeed have real abilities then they wouldn't need to fake them. Perhaps your knee was ready to become whole again and Stokes provided the psychological boost. Maybe she had warm hands and you were in the proper frame of mind to receive healing touch (something very different than reconstructing a shattered patella with a mere touch). 

Like I said, I'm glad that you haven't had problems with that knee since. I spent a good part of my life practicing Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM), which is a field rife with fakers. A large portion of them are expert-level psychologists and know how to put on an act so that a willing participant heals themselves. But the folks that ignite a piece of paper with their fingers, or repel 20 stout men with a flick of their shoulder? No, it doesn't work that way.

Qi (Chi, Ki, Prana) is to me a very real thing, but it isn't the Hollywood special effect it's often made out to be.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

This from the same woman whose advice for ED was to place a vibrator on the highest branch of an elm tree while reciting:

From top of this tree
To the highest rock cliff
May my Johnson be
Bigger and wider and stiif


----------



## terra

..... freeze 'em off with liquid Nitrogen !


----------



## SifuPhil

terra said:


> ..... freeze 'em off with liquid Nitrogen !



Not exactly something you can pick up at the corner store, though ...


----------



## That Guy

Worked with LN2 in a laser lab.  Fun stuff . . . !


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Worked with LN2 in a laser lab.  Fun stuff . . . !



Ever dip a mouse in it, then shatter him on the lab bench?


----------



## Ozarkgal

I grow actinic keratosis lesions often and with a squamous cell and basal cell history, I visit a dermatologist every six months.  I usually end up having 5-6 keratosis frozen with liquid nitrogen each time.  Not a lot of fun and it takes anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months for the spots to heal depending on how large, deep or where they are.  Duct tape won't work for these..LOL


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Ever dip a mouse in it, then shatter him on the lab bench?



. . . Among other things . . .


----------



## akshayv

I’m an ICU nurse and work 12hr shifts and started having plantar fasciitis and orthofeet shoes have solved my problem. I wish they were a little more stylish, but at this point I choose style over function. I see that they have a new color and I will most definitely purchase these again when they need to be replaced. These fit the bill! and the return on size went very smooth. So I am so happy! and so are my feet!


----------



## Camper6

We were on a camping trip.  My son had a wart on his knee.

A little boy we met told us to use milkweed juice on it.

The milkweed juice turned the wart black and it fell off.

I later examined the ingredient in it which was ecruic acid.

Well that's what monarch butterflies are protected from as birds won't eat them.

They feed on milkweed plants.

Just break the stem and apply the white sticky substance daily until the wart is gone.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> We were on a camping trip.  My son had a wart on his knee.
> 
> A little boy we met told us to use milkweed juice on it.
> 
> The milkweed juice turned the wart black and it fell off.
> 
> I later examined the ingredient in it which was ecruic acid.
> 
> Well that's what monarch butterflies are protected from as birds won't eat them.
> 
> They feed on milkweed plants.
> 
> Just break the stem and apply the white sticky substance daily until the wart is gone.


Awesome info Camper. I did not know this but will keep it in mind. 
Great tip to know. I only had a wort once and I kept biting it off until it was gone but I was about 12 years old at the time.


----------



## tortiecat

Another  "old wives tale" rub the wart with a copper penny, then bury t he penny.
Amazing what the power of suggestion will do, as this worked for my 12 year old
daughter many years ago.


----------



## Camper6

tortiecat said:


> Another  "old wives tale" rub the wart with a copper penny, then bury t he penny.
> Amazing what the power of suggestion will do, as this worked for my 12 year old
> daughter many years ago.



And then it could be the copper oxide on the penny.


----------



## Keesha

tortiecat said:


> Another  "old wives tale" rub the wart with a copper penny, then bury t he penny.
> Amazing what the power of suggestion will do, as this worked for my 12 year old
> daughter many years ago.





Camper6 said:


> And then it could be the copper oxide on the penny.


Oh how clever. I wouldn’t have thought of that. 

I appreciate your holistic healing approach on a physical aspect and a mental outlook. Our world is full of things which possess healing powers; add to that  the power of the human mind and life can truly be miraculous.


----------



## Butterfly

akshayv said:


> I’m an ICU nurse and work 12hr shifts and started having plantar fasciitis and orthofeet shoes have solved my problem. I wish they were a little more stylish, but at this point I choose style over function. I see that they have a new color and I will most definitely purchase these again when they need to be replaced. These fit the bill! and the return on size went very smooth. So I am so happy! and so are my feet!



I had to make the same choice several years ago.  Plantar fasciitis is awful.  I decided I hated pain more than I liked pretty shoes.  I still wish I could have pain free feet and pretty shoes, though . . . .


----------



## Camper6

I think the only solution to plantar fasciitis is orthopedic footwear.  The cause is a the tendon pulling away from the bone.

The only way to fix it is to let it heal naturally but if your footwear keeps tearing it you have to change footwear.

Golfers get it quite often because they stretch the heel on the swing.


----------



## jaminhealth

I still have pretty decent looking feet at almost 80 and glad I have feet...saw enough amputees when I spent months in rehabs for another issue, staph infection in knee.

I have been using Vicks Salve every night and during day and wear socks...no more so called fancy shoes///

Talking about old remedies, there is a lot of information on Urine Therapy for so many health issues and including fungus and UT I believe finally did the job on getting rid of about 10 yrs of toe nail fungus.


----------



## Keesha

jaminhealth said:


> I still have pretty decent looking feet at almost 80 and glad I have feet...saw enough amputees when I spent months in rehabs for another issue, staph infection in knee.
> 
> I have been using Vicks Salve every night and during day and wear socks...no more so called fancy shoes///
> 
> Talking about old remedies, there is a lot of information on Urine Therapy for so many health issues and including fungus and UT I believe finally did the job on getting rid of about 10 yrs of toe nail fungus.



Urine therapy? I’m afraid to even ask. This isn’t where one drinks their own urine is it?
I’m all for homeopathic remedies but there’s only so far I’m will to go and this is one of those things I’d definitely have to pass on.


----------



## jaminhealth

Many around the world drink, many use for complexion, I got rid of toenail fungus by soaking in my own urine.  I'm surprised you are not aware since you are so holistic Keesha.  It's not poison but a healer in many countries...it's primarily Auyrevedic.   j


----------



## Camper6

jaminhealth said:


> I still have pretty decent looking feet at almost 80 and glad I have feet...saw enough amputees when I spent months in rehabs for another issue, staph infection in knee.
> 
> I have been using Vicks Salve every night and during day and wear socks...no more so called fancy shoes///
> 
> Talking about old remedies, there is a lot of information on Urine Therapy for so many health issues and including fungus and UT I believe finally did the job on getting rid of about 10 yrs of toe nail fungus.



Toenail fungus.  One of my friends told me he was on vacation and spent quite a bit of time in the ocean.

When he came back the fungus was gone.  So I think bathing in salt water frequently would do the trick.

I used vinegar on my toenails.  That worked but you have to do it frequently. Vinegar is acetic acid.  Urine is uric acid.

I prefer the vinegar.


----------



## jaminhealth

On nail fungus:

http://www.toenailfungustruth.com/uncommon-nail-fungus-treatments-are-they-effective/


----------



## Keesha

jaminhealth said:


> Many around the world drink, many use for complexion, I got rid of toenail fungus by soaking in my own urine.  I'm surprised you are not aware since you are so holistic Keesha.  It's not poison but a healer in many countries...it's primarily Auyrevedic.   j


Oh I am holistic but I can think of plenty of aged old proven holistic methods for getting rid of fungus. Salt water, like Camper said is one of the best and most gentle ways ever. Ionic Silver, tea tree oil, peppermint, oil of oregano, apple cider vinegar, boric acid, lemon juice. The list is endless. I suppose like anything it’s a matter of choice. 


Camper6 said:


> Toenail fungus.  One of my friends told me he was on vacation and spent quite a bit of time in the ocean.
> 
> When he came back the fungus was gone.  So I think bathing in salt water frequently would do the trick.
> 
> I used vinegar on my toenails.  That worked but you have to do it frequently. Vinegar is acetic acid.  Urine is uric acid.
> 
> I prefer the vinegar.


Absolutely right Camper. I’m impressed.


----------



## Keesha

jaminhealth said:


> On nail fungus:
> 
> http://www.toenailfungustruth.com/uncommon-nail-fungus-treatments-are-they-effective/




Yes its the methol in vicks vapour rub and the Listerine. The original Listerine works the best. And lemon juice is mentioned.
I understand urine is natural also. I just think I’d probably use anything but urine.


----------



## jaminhealth

It's amazing the reactions on Urine therapy are UGH...but it's free and easy.  There is so much info on this UT...I was amazed how it got rid of my fungus after 10 yrs...but I didn't use all stuff on the list.


----------



## Keesha

jaminhealth said:


> It's amazing the reactions on Urine therapy are UGH...but it's free and easy.  There is so much info on this UT...I was amazed how it got rid of my fungus after 10 yrs...but I didn't use all stuff on the list.


Yes I do understand my reaction is childish . I’ve no doubt it probably works great. 
I’m just a tad Squeamish is all.


----------

